# Moonie's/My Progress Journal



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Okay, so I decided to make this 'Journal' to share with everyone how Moonie and I are doing on our (Dare I say it; I sound so corny!) journey together. Okay, so today is 5/20/2012, in two days it will officialy be a month since we bought her. We've gone to two shows (Both Gymkhanas) and did very well in both. I rode her bareback for the first time last week, and did well enough to the point where I didn't fall off XD (I haven't ridden bareback in a very long time..) Today I went to go see her and groomed, round penned, and loved on her.

Right now, since our whole riding situation is under control and getting better every time we ride, what we're working on now is a relationship. I've gone to see her 4-6 days every week for the past month and today she got excited when I walked up to her pen and follwed me around without a lead rope like a puppy!  (Oh, wow, this a small step for everyone else in the horse community, giant step for Morgan and Moonie moment XD). So, she is slowly getting all her muscle back, and looks fantastic and shiny! Pics are attatched bellow 

These are two pics of her getting round penned


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Yayy! I'm happy about how our practice went tonight. Mostly we worked on the western jumping event for Gymkhana called Hurry Scurry. LOL, professional name, right? Well, anyway, we've been having trouble with that event, and tonight, I think it got fixed  We were pretty much galloping over the three jumps, so we weren't losing much time, and her turns were super good. We also did Figure 8 Stake and her turns were good; No stalling. Also found out we *MIGHT* be going to do set-ups at a 3 day show this weekend. Double yay. Now, my chore is to wash ALL of my tack before Wednesday.. I wish myself good luck with that XD


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's lovely and have fun washing all of that tack! I love doing it during the summer but not all at once :lol:

That is a huge step, though, having your horse begin to follow your lead  Congrats!! I hope you continue your journey together in happiness!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Oh, thank you so much! And thanks, haha. Hoping I can convince my mom to help me out with the tack.. Sooo I need all the persuasive power I possess XD


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Okay, so since I have an orthdontist appointment after school today, no Moonie.. Buut I feel the need to tell you guys that as of today, I have officialy owned Moonie for a full month  I already feel as though we've come so far, but we have so much more to do, and so much more time to spend together. After bouncing around on horses for 4 years, only staying on one for maybe half a season, finally owning my own horse makes me feel like I have all the time in the world


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Okay, update. Set-ups on friday turned into the full show. *happy dance!* Things are starting to look good.. We'll see how we do this weekend. Can't wait!

P.S. Went to the orthodontist, got my braces tightened. Aaand now my face hurts, LOL  Also halfway done with my tack!!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

No riding today :/ A girl at my barn had a birthday thing going on today (She got the Appendix mare she rides for her 'Sweet Sixteen'.. Too cool!) and I didn't have time to do anything. I turned her out to clean her stall and she trotted by herself a little bit, haha. Mostly gave her a little love (And frosting from my fingers, LOL). My instructer confirmed that we're definetley going to the Spring Classic 3-day show this weekend, so yay Not a very eventful day, but am completely stoked for this weekend!!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Went to go give Moonie a bath today  Now she's all soft and smells pretty, haha. Tommorow is the first day of our horse show! She's been doing so well, I'm so excited to see how we do. 

Nothing too much today, just picked up the feed and the bath. Still am totally stoked for this weekend! 

Pictures of my pretty girl after her bubble bath


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Day #1 of Spring Classic 

Moonie did very well. She stalled a bit around turns, but we still officialy bumped to AAA!! So happy. I've decided that all I have to do to keep her moving is not sit around the turns til I'm on the backside  Overall, Moonie gets a B+, LOL. Also, I got a bad bloody nose on the hour ride home from the middle of nowhere. Not. Fun.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Day #2 of Spring Classic 

Oh my gosh, Moonie and I did fantastic. She was sooo good, all AAA times and her turns were great (No stalling!) Everything went perfectly (Knocking on desk to not jinx myself, haha) Moonie gets an A! I also had In N Out as a treat for dinner. Very, very nice  I have to leave at 6 tomorrow.. Grr. I wish myself good luck with that.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Day #3 of Spring Classic.. 

Let me personally be a lesson to evryone in the entire world right now who rides horses. EAT WHEN YOU RIDE. Today, all I had up until 1:00 o'clock was a donut. Yeah, no -_-' Well, for Poles I got 22.3 (1 tenth of a second away from AAA+!!) and for the next three events I was a hot mess. Finally ate and everything was hunky dorey  I had had no energy and lost focus. Moonie gets an A today for simply putting up with me; I get an F! I'm starting to get really tired, and fell asleep on the car ride home. Tomorrow is my last day to show everyone what we're made of!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

gymkhanaprincess7 said:


> Day #3 of Spring Classic..
> 
> Let me personally be a lesson to evryone in the entire world right now who rides horses. EAT WHEN YOU RIDE.


Agreed! I always forget to eat and then I get soo dizzy and feel terrible. So I bring a few apples and share them with Sky :lol:

Great job on your show!!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Agreed! I always forget to eat and then I get soo dizzy and feel terrible. So I bring a few apples and share them with Sky :lol:
> 
> Great job on your show!!


Oh, my gosh yes! I feel awful, and get dizzy and grumpy  Tomorrow I'm going to have juice and eggs for breakfast, haha 

And thank you so much! I couldn't be more proud of her.. We are both dong so well


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Day #4 of Spring Classic 

Okay, well I am exhausted, sunburnt, but I am a very, very happy girl! Moonie and I ROCKED our last day of our oober long horse show  So proud of my mare. She did amazing. Out of 16 consistent riders (Teens and adults), Moonie and I got 4th. 2nd and 3rd tied, and most of those people have been riding their horses for years!! Bottom line is, I coudn't be more proud, and we definetly gave our competition something to think about


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

So tired it isn't even funny. The only reason I went to school today is because I had finals, and only four (now three) more days of school left, LOL. I took a nap instead of going to go see Moonie, which makes me feel like a bad mommy  I'll probably manage to persuade someone to take me up there tomorrow, though, so yay  Still soo tired. I intend on falling asleep at 8, haha. Hope everyone had a good weekend!!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Grr.. No Moonie.. Mom worked late :evil: I get out of school tomorrow at 1 o'clock, so mom is taking me over at 2. At least that is set in stone  I'll probably walk around bareback, grrom, and clean her corral. Finished finals, and there are only 2 more days of school!!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

FINALLY went to go see the mare today  She was good, and even got excited to see me (Ears pricked, head towards me, walking quickly towards the gate to her corral)! I dumped and cleaned out her water bucket, cleaned her stall and lunged  She tried flat out running at first because I gave her a break this week after her 4-day show, and was a little restless, but was fine after that  I attatched a vid of her below trotting and loping, because, well, I thought I would show you guys what her gaits are like, LOL. 






 
Yeah.. Sorry the quality is so crappy, haha.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

I have lessons tonight, so I'll update that in a few hours or so, but my grandpa took pictures of the show this last weekend, and I'd thought I'd share  P.S., sorry they aren't the best quality, LOL! 

























































Also thought I'd add the video of me doing Quadrangle..


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Blech. Lessons were pretty unproductive.. My trainer was busy moving horses and what not so not much happened. Moonie was moved to a corral with a hay feeder so she doesn't have to eat off a mat anymore, so that's a plus. But other than that, not much happened. Last day of school was today!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Hmm.. I just realized that Moonie and my's life is going to be pretty uneventful until about father's day (I have a show.. And my last 1-day show was on Mother's day. Who does that?!) Anyway, we went up to the ranch to feed and water. I groomed Moonie and cleaned her stall, so everything is all tidy  I have practice tomorrow, and am going to go live/visit with my dad for the rest of the month tomorrow  

P.S. I am currently watching my 1 year old sister pay with an iPad.. -_- LOL


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

LOL, I'mm starting to realize that I post here a lot, but then again, it's the closest thing to a diary I have. It's nice to have it  Anywho, my stepdad and brother had gone to go play baseball this afternoon, and my mom, sistr, and I had nothing to do. So we went up to the ranch (Again, LOL) so I could ride for a little bit. Moonie did great, no problems. But what happened that made me feel like I need to make a big deal out if it (If posting it on a forum for horse crazy people is making a big deal, haha) is that this is only third time I've ridden her by myself. Second, if you don't count our 'test ride' before we bought her. But, when I got on it was that feeling you get of pure happiness. I hand galloped her on the stretch of our arena, and it was like I was flying. It just made me feel so happy that this amazing animal can make me feel this way, and that I'm going to be able to spend so much time with her  That was my stroke of inspiration for the week, haha.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Well, I had no computer on Monday and was super busy yesterday so I didn't have time to update  Moonie and I did barrels once on Monday, and she totally did awesome. We were starting to have problems turning from one pole/barrel to the next, because she'd turn, but then kind of drift out. This was losing us time, but I found if I hold on to the bit a little after the turn, she'll shoot straight. We also did Quadrangle and Poles. 

Poles was good, it's turning out to be our best event because of her amazing ability to weave while going straight, LOL. Only problem was while we were going in for our last turn she sort of ducked out. Didn't have time to fix it, but I think it was just because I had asked her to keep on weaving on accident. 

Quad we did twice, and the first time was flawless. Her 1 to 2, 2 to 3, 3 to 4 to home were all straight, and her turns were super tight. Second run was still good, but she sort of dove in to the 'timer poles' (Not really timers, just telling us where we need to go through), like she was supposed to turn THEM. That's also something that we can fix quickly. My mom also video taped some points of the lesson, so I might post that later on, as well


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Eeek, I'm falling behind on my journal  Well, since the 6th I've gone to ride by myself once, and had one lesson. I fixed my problems that I was having with poles, which got worse before it got better.. :/ But it was eventually fixed and I'm just glad that it did, haha. My lesson went well. I'm still figuring out which way to go on which events, and it doesn't help that I'm not always agreeing with my trainer. But when I go the way I'm most comfortable with everything usually goes really well. For example, when Moonie and I were doing speed barrels (Three barrels lined up in a row, kind of like poles) I turned right, and the turn was really good and she didn't stall before or after the turn. He then tod me to try it left, and we blew through the back of the turn. Anyway, I think we're figuring it all out and we're still making tons of progress


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Had a super brief visit with le Moonie today Pretty just got to say hi and give her treats and loves. Step-mom might come to lessons tomorrow! First time in a while (She has bizarre work schedules), so I'm so excited! Updates to come tomorrow!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Okay, so here is my philosophy. This journal has had (at the moment) just over 500 views. I know that there are quite a few barrel racers on this forum, and a few gymkhana-goers. It would be absolutely fantastic if someone could give me an imput about this? Moonie has been ridden on these courses before, has gone and done AA times before, and now here we are. Running AAA times. . . At shows. Tonight, she had completely her own mind of how SHE wanted things done. I honestly believe she thinks she's a pony. She takes things SO close, it's darn near impossible to NOT hit them. Not only that, but before a run in our itty bitty arena, my trainer has been making me STOP before a course, and stand there. On a hot horse, as many barrel racers/gymkhana people might know, this is not only time consuming, but ridiculously hard, and honestly doesn't do a darn thing. Accept for maybe make her even more hot. My friend (who was there tonight) suggested shortening my reins, which I haven't changed since I rode my (not really mine) miracle mare who won AAA 16 and Under division 2011 (Sorry, had to brag about her. Mare was AMAZING) who had a giraffe neck. I appologize, this has been sort of a rant, but would love to have an imput. Just let me know as a reply if I forgot any details, I'll add them. My thoughts just kinda spilled on to my keyboard. . . Haha. Oh, and one more thing. . . I am not mad at her at all. Only frustrated with the lack of communication between us. Thanks again 

I also added below a link to a gymkhana time card, if that helps. I ride horse times XD
http://www.calgymkhana.com/docs/rulesndocs/ratingmatrix.pdf


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Oh, thank God. Let me just start by saying that: Thank God. A little info about the whole going through buying a horse process with me, first, though: I had ridden for four years with my same trainer, bouncing around on horses. I got attatched and did well and got upset when they had to be sold or bred. Three or so months ago, I got put on this little devil pony, and I realized. . . I wasn't having fun anymore. I hated being tossed around on horses, doing great on some, horrid on others, and I told my mom straight out, I didn't want to ride anymore. She was suprised, to say at the least, and over the course of the next month I finally told her the real reason why. She and I (and the reast of the family) decided that maybe it was time to buy me my first horse. And the horse hunting began.

Craigslist, EquineNow, Dreamhorse, Horsetrader, Craigslist and back again. Narrowed it down to two mares, both sorrels under 10 years old in the area. Neither _really_ worked out, but I liked one. Then that same night we got a call from my trainer asking me about whether or not I was interested in Moonie. I was familiar with her, seeing as my firend competed and owned her. I said yes. 

Well, we did the test ride, which worked out well, and decided to do the show that was literally _one day away._ So we went to the show, and the last day (it was a two day show) she got _really _gate sour, eventually not even running when we got in the gate. So, that was how that went, but the first day went GREAT. I decided that night I still wanted her (I like a challenge) and we gave the owners the check. Needless to say, I cried.

So here we are, a month and a half later. I know people who have horses they can't stand, and I did NOT, repeat, NOT want to be one of those people. So I have to admit, starting fresh on a horse I barely knew was pretty scary, especially when we started having our, erm, "issues". So today, I shortened my reins, because, well, I don't know if I mentioned this here before or not (short term memory loss, haha), but the absolutely amazing mare that I love to death (this is how I know it is possible to have more than one heart horse) who had leg problems, who got bred, also had an super long neck. I also stopped trying to STOP her before we run, and just let her send naturally. Problems, all gone. So I am so beyond happy 

I also forgot to mention I have a one day show on Sunday. So I'll definetly be giving updates on Sunday night  Oh, and sorry for the extremely long post, haha. Congrats to all who survived it!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Today was a pretty ever-so-slightly above average show. We knocked some stuff over, but I'm not pegging that on either of us. Miscommunication, I guess. I got a 19.8 on the long course for barrels, which (my bestest guess, haha) averages out to maybe 16-15 seconds on the shorter course. Very happy  Got a 14.2 on birangle, which was VERY impressive. So, I'm pretty happy. Gave today a B- grade. Oh, one of my good friends got heat stroke while working in an event, and I helped her out. Really scary. She's better now, though. All in all, today was a good day. I'm already qualified for AA, but am only five or so AAA runs from being qualified AAA!! I still need to take a shower, and it's already 9:45 PM here -_-' Sooo tired, I don't want to fall asleap in there! I'll attatch some pics of her bath on Saturday, tried uploading them then, but it didn't work. Also, there are no lessons tomorrow  Possible trail ride on Wednesday day, though! Something to look forward to this week  Pic #1 is soap graffitii on her side, haha. And #2 is her giving me the evil eye 'cause she HATES baths!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL quite the evil eye going on there!

Glad your friend is okay but congrats on the 14.2!!!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Haha yes, bath time is the only time anyone ever gets to see it, LOL.

Yes, it was very scary, right in the middle of everything, and I'm the only one who noticed. Thank God I'm cool under pressure, haha. And thank you on the congrats! I'm a proud mommy


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Today I went and did the works: Dumped water, did her stall, groomed and lunged. She has a pretty distinct dislike of lungeing, though, so that was a bit of a bummer. Everything went pretty well, though. I'm super close to qualifying for AAA, and since I only have one for more show in my home district before State, this Saturday I might go to a show for another district  The whole thing is kinda complicated, but you can belong to more than one district at a time. Also, there were some complications about the 'trail ride' today. I'll tell all when it all blows over :/


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

6/22/12

Lessons were pretty good, nothing new. We're still progressing on how fast we're going and our turns and stuffs 

Nothing much to update.

6/23/12

The show went very well  I had a lot of fun, which was important. We got 3 more AAA times that we needed, so now I only need 5!

The show was at a different club than I usually go to, and got to see a friend I don't usually see. So this week has finished on a pretty good note


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Lessons last night was certainly something different than we're used to. We practiced a few 'obstacle course' like exercises, that really helped me with the problem we've been having about going into the turn before the turns there. 

We also played a game of colors, which was a lot of fun. We went over som jumps and ground poles, and her turns were beautiful. I am very happy with all of the progress we're making 

I also finally attatched a clip from lessons below, sorry it's the same event, we've improved since then though.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Did the usual lunge, groom and love to Moonie today. I don't know if I've mentioned that we've been having problems with lunging lately or not, but we have. Today, she was an angel. She followed my commands and she looked beautiful Her gaits are always so pretty to watch, but a pain to ride unless you're used to it! Which, thankfully, I did quite quickly. I took my time grooming her until she shined My dad helped me dump her water bucket and clean her stall, and I let her graze for a few minutes in the little pasture-like area, which has grass. All in all, she was an angel today


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

So since today is Thursday, and since Thursday is not Monday, Wednesday, Friday, or Sunday, I did not go see Moonie today. But I've decided I like writing here so I'm going to start doing so the other three days of the week, also. 

Yesterday I forgot to add that I cleaned Moonie's halter and leadrope and flymask. They were pretty disgusting, so that was a happy thing  And today, the most productive thing I did was shower :/ I guess that's a good thing because I was starting to smell, but I'm bummed because I'v been pretty much exhausted for the last. . . Week. . .? I don't know exactly, but I'm too tired to do anything but sit in my dad's recliner and abuse my rights to be on Pandora, since I've been doing so for a few hours. 

To bee perfectly honest, I just hope this disease (I'm calling it a disease because it is some kind of bug sucking up my energy and productivity instead of my blood. It's like an energy tick) doesn't hang on until late July-early August. That's when State is and State is pretty much too important to be tired at to begin with. And yes, I know that the 'be' at the beginning of this paragraph is actually 'bee'. I did that on accident, but it looks pretty cool so I'm leaving it there 

So, I'm going to lessons and the movies with one of my best friends tomorrow. I'm pretty excited for that, though!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been having that energy sucking bug too lately.. yet I'm on a different continent. I'm thinking it's diet related for me.. 

You must be so excited for State!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Haha maybe they're cousin bugs?? 

And how can it be diet related with all the good food you've been cooking lately? 

And I really am. Last time I went, I was on the mare I've mentioned so many times before here, and we won first place as a 12 year old against 15 and 16 year olds. It was an amazing feeling  Can't wait for this year!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Lessons were awful last night. But, in all fairness, my mind wasn't on lessons. The movie with a friend yesterday went great, minus the fact I overslept and had to rush getting ready. 

I got to lessons a half hour early because I'm with my dad for two weeks and he lives twenty minutes away from lessons, and the movie theater was in the same general area as lessons. I groomed, let her graze, then tacked up and everything was on time. When we got _in_ the lesson, my trainer set up these little barrels that are designed for miniature donkeys that he's been useingthe past two lessons. I _hate_ them. I'm riding a full sized mare on a course that the barrels don't even reach my boot! So that got me mad, and pretty much ruined my lesson.

Then my mom, who sat there while other people were watching her child, was sitting with her friends, talking and drinking. She said "Let's do Quads!" which annoyed me for a number of reasons, but probably because I was already irritated. I just looked in the opposite direction and held my tongue. Well, my trainer apparently thought I rolled my eyes and said "I saw that!" "Saw what?" He then made a big show of rolling his eyes. I said "I never rolled my eyes" "I saw you" "OK" I have a pretty bad habit of whenever someone is wrong, I tell them once, and if they don't believe me, I give a passive-aggressive "OK" or "Fine" to let them know they're wrong, but I'll drop it. I didn't know my mom heard any of this because if I did, I would have pushed the FACT I did not roll my eyes. She's always ready to take any side but mine.

Well, my mom flipped, started crying, picked up my sister, muttered something about not taking any one to State who doesn't respect her, and shouted "Bye Morgan" in a cold voice. So I'm told. Since I was obviously riding, I only saw her walk away and the "Bye Morgan" I didn't question anything. I figured Paige (my sister) wanted to go home or something like that. So I said "Bye mom, love you!" all she said was a sarcastic "Yeah". Well, there went my lesson. I had no idea what was going on, other than my mom was irrationally furious with me. 

Now, on Sunday (tomorrow for me) I have to go back to my mom's house for our 'normal' schedule. Overall, I don't really think I want to go. And for a lot of reasons. thanks for listening to my rant, all who made it through :/


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Wow. Reading that last post, I realize that I sound like a spoiled brat. So. . . don't judge my.. person.. on that last post 

I talked to my mom, and we're cool and everything. We aren't fighting any more, she said that I should use my words instead of actions that might offend people, I said OK, and that she should have waited to talk to me instead of jumping to conclusions, and she said OK. So we're cool now 

My only problem from today is that I tried to go to bed at my normal time (11 o'clock) and couldn't shut my brain off 'til 1:30. Hope that doesn't become a regular thing. So I was kind of just a bum all day, and was super tired. Hopefully, that'll be my biggest problem in life until school starts again.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

gymkhanaprincess7 said:


> Haha maybe they're cousin bugs??
> 
> And how can it be diet related with all the good food you've been cooking lately?
> 
> And I really am. Last time I went, I was on the mare I've mentioned so many times before here, and we won first place as a 12 year old against 15 and 16 year olds. It was an amazing feeling  Can't wait for this year!


Wow congrats!!

Haha mayyyybe!
Well that's only dinner. I've been skipping breakfast and lunch on and off for the past 2 months :/ I just forget to eat.. and to take my vitamins.



gymkhanaprincess7 said:


> Lessons were awful last night. But, in all fairness, my mind wasn't on lessons. The movie with a friend yesterday went great, minus the fact I overslept and had to rush getting ready.
> 
> I got to lessons a half hour early because I'm with my dad for two weeks and he lives twenty minutes away from lessons, and the movie theater was in the same general area as lessons. I groomed, let her graze, then tacked up and everything was on time. When we got _in_ the lesson, my trainer set up these little barrels that are designed for miniature donkeys that he's been useingthe past two lessons. I _hate_ them. I'm riding a full sized mare on a course that the barrels don't even reach my boot! So that got me mad, and pretty much ruined my lesson.
> 
> ...


What on earth-- is your mom your trainer?? Why would she cry? :/ Sorry I just don't know you or her so this seems a little strange to me!

And honey my horse is a biiiig muffin. The full sized barrels don't even reach my toes  So I can relate haha! But nothing to get fussy over  Unless you like hitting your toes on barrels??


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Wow congrats!!
> 
> Haha mayyyybe!
> Well that's only dinner. I've been skipping breakfast and lunch on and off for the past 2 months :/ I just forget to eat.. and to take my vitamins.
> ...



No, my mom thought I was rolling my eyes at HER. Respect thing, I suppose. And it wasn't so much hitting my toes but not seeing them well enough and not being able to judge distance, and pulling off crummy turns  And I know I was being fussy, my inner whiny brat came out on a public forum. Very embarrassing 

And I think the tallest horse I've ever ridden couldn't have been much taller than Moonie! Sky must be huge! :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He IS, lot of power in his hind. He'd be an amazing Cross Country jumper. Maybe one day if he feels up to it. He's the biggest horse I've ridden lol. I need to ride some bigger horses so he feels tinsy again hehe. Idk I've gotten so used to him.. doesn't seem big to me. All the horses just seem really small :lol: !!!

Oh I see, well I'm glad it was sorted out  And it's all good.. I didn't find you too whiney. I think I understand better why you were bugged about the shorter barrels.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

I woke up today at 11:30, so I am most definitely happy that it was a one night deal, at least for now.

I did nothing until 12 o'clock when my dad took me to water and see Moonie, then drop me off at my mom's. I let her graze while I cleaned her stall, then lunged her, and groomed. After doing all of that, the only time I needed to use her halter was to tie her up to groom her. The rest of the time she followed me around without being asked. The more time I spend with this mare, the more I feel I trust her with my life. She is an amazing animal, trusting ME so much after only two months.

When I got to my mom's, we were completely fine, which was a huge relief. I had dinner with my grandparents, mom and step-dad, which was super cool. My grandparents had my brother over-night last night and went to the beach today, and stayed for dinner. After dinner I cleaned up my bathroom and room. That was something that definitely needed to be done! 

I started a real life journal that I do at night for the stuff that I need to do the next day, since if I have nothing set out to do something, I do nothing all day. Part of which is not showering or taking my vitamins, which I need desperately or else my hormones get all out of balance and I turn into a witch, or so my mom says :lol:

So, that's pretty much my project for a while. I hope it works!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay for you and Moonie gaining trust <3


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Oh, jeeze. Well, overall, last night was an average lesson, that was quite productive. Most average lessons are for me, haha. My mom was backseat training, which she's never done before. My instructor got pretty put off. 

Long story short of my night, we spent the night at my mom's friend's house. I then worked there today and made $20, so I know have $70 saved for my new boots/State/stable sheet fund! Yay! Right now, I'm exhausted. Hope every one had a more normal Monday then I did. .


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How awesome about making $20 but I bet you definitely are tired. I wonder why your mom was doing that... lol


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Happy Fourth everyone! I'm probably going to go swimming at my mom's friend's house for today. . . I think that's it XD 

I might be able to see Moonie today, but I'm not sure. If not, then we're going tomorrow. No update on my fantastical life so far  Hope everyone has a good holiday!!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaUUUUUUUUuuuuuGGGGGGGgggggggggHHHHHHHhhhhh!!!!
That was my exasperated virtual scream. Because I am EXASPERATED. Moonie and I just cannot seem to get Poles 1. We just can't figure it out. The best we did was when we just loped it, but when it's an event that you weave ONLY on, I guess that's just something we can do. Wish I'd figure that out before I knocked over so many poles that I have a bruise the size of Jupiter on my left knee. Sigh.

As of tomorrow, only three more weeks 'til we leave for State! I hope it sprinkles it's Stateley magic on me for a fantastical State  And then I have a one-day show on Sunday. And lessons on Friday. I hope we start to get this all sorted out soon. . .


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Ahh, why was I born of this generation that makes it so freaking EASY to drag your laptop to bed and do NOTHING all day?! Because other than having an AMAZING lesson, that's just what I did all day! 

So, since I've just covered 85% of my day, to my lesson. . . Well, we got to the barn early (for normal people, regular time for us, LOL) I tied up Moonie, cleaned her stall and dawdled a bit for a while, when I noticed she was being quiet and following me with her eyes. In a sweet way, not a 'what form of torture are you performing on me today' way. So I gave her a scratch on her neck and finished grooming her. By then everyone who was going to be in the lesson was there. Moonie was still looking at me like an adoring child's pasture puff pony. So I walked over and pet her on the bridge on her nose and scratched her ears (she LOVES for her ears to be pet and scratched, odd thing she is) Whilst doing this, she stuck her face under my arm, closed her eyes and sighed, giving me her Moonie hug. Immediately I knew that this was going to be a good lesson.

So, after that odd but very much appreciated display of affection, I tacked her up and walked down to the arena. After warming up, my trainer/instructor had us do one set of Quadrangle, which she did very well on, but over all, it was only an average run. I was riding very defensively due to my past two train wreck lessons. I had been anticipating something bad to happen. 

After that we did Poles 1. I was waiting for all hell to break out the second I started weaving down the line. My first run (or half run, should I say. Horrible habit of mine, I always stop a run if something goes wrong, unless we're at a show) wasn't _bad_ bad, but my weaving was off because I was still expecting the worst to happen. After that, I adjusted myself, listened to instuctor-ing from my instructor, and tried again. By golly, we got it! The run was great, we didn't hit anything, everything was natural. HALLELUJAH! 

Last event of the night was Flags, which we got a 12 on our first time doing it ever. Tonight we did very well, only coming out a bit wide on our last turn because I was afraid of hitting my trainer, which is easy to fix at a show! LOL

So far, Moonie and I have our up and downs, but we're doing so amazingly, I think we might just pull of a miracle State like I did with Rascal


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Well, I was supposed to go up to the barn today with my best friend and her little sister to give all our horses baths. But when we got there all the hoses had been turned off (later to find out a pipe broke), so, needless to say, that didn't happen. so we all groomed and I gave Moonie her mash and everything made an OK recovery. I'm really looking forward to the show tomorrow Only 19 more days until we leave for State!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Oh. My. Gosh. I am so tired it is not even funny. Not. Even. Funny. 

The show today was a B average show. Just enough to prove to me that Lord help me my mare is coming into season and that State most likely will not be a total let down. 

My events were pretty good, minus Hurry Scurry where Moonie decided to jump to the moon (No pun intended) and back, catch me off guard, and pulverize the pole. Oh well. And enough to show me if I'm going to do a SCHOOLING run on that event than I better be darned sure I won't have to hurry back to the other arena to do the other event, where my beast (Moonie has officially earned a new nickname. I say it affectionately) said, "Hey mom, NO WAY!" and tried to trick me with a fantastic first turn, then tried to go the wrong way for the second one. Oops. 

Moonie also was a jack wad in the trailer this morning, kicking my trainer's horse and then kicking my best friend's pony at the end of the show. So as punishment Moonie got isolated from the rest of civilization in the trailer, and was put in the separated part. I love mares, and I generally refer them over geldings (totally biased, no offence gelding lovers!), but my mare proved to me that today, not only people get ****y while on their periods!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Instead of lessons tonight, we went on a trail ride. Moonie was a little angel, and acted like she's been doing this her whole life. Pretty uneventful, but nice 

I'll add some pics of the show yesterday.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Oh man.. Haven't been on HF in a while. Going to get back into it, I've just been doing actual stuff now 

Well, nothing very out of the ordinary has happened at lessons, we're still fixing the little stuff.. And not so little stuff. But all in all, lessons have just been lessons. 

Two days ago a close friend of the family, of mine, and Moonie's previous owner invited to trailer Moonie up to a show today (my trainer wasn't going and we don't have a trailer), and we went. I only got two AAA times, because Moonie DQ'd Speed Ball and Flags, and knocked over a jump in Scurry and hit a pole in Poles. But all in all, it was SUCH a productive show. At lessons last night, my trainer mentioned that I probably need to use spurs on my beast (I say that affectionately.. But she is one! :lol because the Reiner and cow blood in her gets her up close to the barrels and poles and I can't push her off by myself. Well, her previous owner just noticed today that I don't use spurs, and let me borrow hers to see how she did. The change was amazing. So, I'm going to try it on lessons Monday.

*13* days til State!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Ugh, I need to post more often. I've been either super busy or just not using my laptop, and if I've ever come on, it's jut to check up on things  Well, it's been a little over a week since the last time I posted, so let's see if I can catch everyone up.

Well, since about a little bit before the show that I went to almost two Saturday's ago, Moonie and I have been trying harder to fall into the AAA bracket, pushing harder, trying harder. I know I should have foreseen this coming, seeing as it's happened before with Rascal. After we won at State last year, we bumped up to AAA+, which is a darn near impossible division, especially for a 12 year old. Well, I got stressed and when I stress, stuff goes wrong.

So, after I talked to my mom, and sorted out that this isn't going to be my last State on Moonie, but the first of multiple, and that we've only known each other for three months. I adjusted my mindset so that I had the same fire in me to do really well, but not the desperation, if that makes any sense. And it seemed to work. Last night was probably the best lesson I've ever had on her.Our turns are PHENOMENAL. Really, if I just pull my leg in, we're so close, but get out of it so fast. 

Moonie and I have gotten so close, it's just so mind-boggling that only four months ago, I was thinking about quitting horses forever. And then told I can get my own, and now how far we've come. She walks up to me when she sees me and is never farther than a few feet, even when she's not tied up in her stall. It just brings me back to thinking that I'm blessed to have been growing such a close relationship with this horse that I get to spend so much more time with 

Only *3* more days til State!!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Okay, so my trainer had improvised lessons tonight on super short notice, and my mom worked, but I WOULD have been able to make it if I didn't have a hair appointment. I don't mind too much, but my trainer was a bit put off that we couldn't make it, even though my mom had told him as soon as she knew. Oh well, I am going to go see Moonie tomorrow morning and give her a bath and stuff. I am still SO excited for State! *2* days!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Today I actually woke up before 11 o'clock. *pats self on back* I set my alarm clack for 8, but that didn't happen for some reason, but my body was very weird and decided to magically wake up 4 hours before the time that I've been used to. I find it exceedingly odd, but I'm not complaining. It was nice to be up early. 

So, since today is the last day before we leave for State (I'm still pretty much ridiculously excited), everyone was supposed to be giving their horses baths, etc. So, we left early to avoid the turmoil of people giving baths. Nope. The place was DESERTED, minus my friend and her mom cleaning stalls. I had been dropped off, gave Moonie a bath (she hates them, so they're never really pleasant), and cleaned her stall. The whole thing took 2 hours, and I got back home and cleaned all my tack, minus my saddle pad.

Well, long story short about my saddle pad, it's four years old. And it's still in good condition and all, but seeing as it's a bit old, and my saddle probably weighs more than most medium sized dogs, it rubs against Moonie's withers and gives her itty bitty little scabs. So, today I got my first new saddle pad in FOREVER! I love it, it is so pretty, and I think it's amazing quality and everything. Here's what it looks like:
Professionals Choice OrthoSport CJ Electra Pad - Statelinetack.com

But my trainer put ointment on her withers, and she is all clean. And we're ready for State! *1* night to go!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

*CGA State Championship Day 1*

We're here! We left at 8 o'clock AM this morning and got here at 2:30 PM. I checked on Moonie, and we settled in to our hotel, and then went back for the mandatory "rider's meeting" at 6.

The only thing that was eventful that happened, happeneed to be _very_ eventful. There is always at least one horse chiropractor at State. Well, this year was the first year that mom decided to check it out. After watching it, she wanted to just get Moonie checked out, hoping that he said that she was totally normal. Well, that didn't happen. She had 5 vertebra out, 2 on the left and 3 on the right. He said that this is why that she has a hard time flexing to both sides, because it hurts her, and he also said one other thing. He said that the two vertebra closest to her withers were out, causing her to be COMPLETELY NUMB in her front right leg. I had such a hard time accepting this; I felt HORRIBLE I've been making her do patterns like that. It totally explains why she bogs down before turn and doesn't tuck in at stops. He also said that her back stifles were a bit tight, so we put a bit of Absorbine on them. Throughout the experience, she was pretty good, especially considering that she had never been adjusted before. So, I'm pretty excited to see how she does tomorrow for set ups. Hope everyone had a good start to the weekend!


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Ouch! I hope Moonie gets better! It took several months to convince my parents that Chippy needed a chiropractor (that I would pay for). Once the guy finally came he said Chippy had such a tense poll that he couldn't even tuck his nose a tiny bit on the ground, and that an old injury most likely left Chippy with permanent stifle problems and numbness. The poll thing is due to conformation and the stifle can't be fixed, so that was a bit frustrating. It's great that Moonie will most likely recover quickly with the adjustments.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks! And yes, she's completely fine now. I just have to work a bit to keep her stifles loose and do 'cookie stretches' every time before I ride her  But she was a good girl, and she should be fine now. And poor Chippy! That sounds awful. Poor guy's had it a bit rough, hasn't he?


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh, yes he certainly doesn't have the best luck. The combination of him being not the smartest and being abused (by his last owners a bit and most likely before that) has left him with quite a few injuries. My current barn is practically injury proof... but Chippy seems to disagree.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Wow, I haven't posted here in a while because after the first day of State, everything got very hectic. Bed at 11, up at 6, there all day, repeat. It was very exhausting. But all in all, we did SO well there, and ended up in second place in my division, among 13 other riders. I am SO proud of us, especially when we had such a short amount of time to catch up to everyone, since we got her right at the end of the season.

But I am so excited that we are still figuring each other out and are finding ways to make our riding so much better. While I am sad that this season is over, and I hardly got to participate in any of it, I'm looking forward to being able to be apart of a whole season starting around September/October, and that we have three more months left to grow together, and so much more, even after that.

I made a short little video of me riding Moonie. I think it turned out really well, but fair warning, the music is a little abrupt and a bit loud, so check your volume. I just chose the song because it's pretty much how I feel when I am running 

Moonie & Me-Right On Time - YouTube


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Since it is UNBEARABLY hot where I live right now, and everyone is still kind of slowly unpacking from State, there weren't lessons last night, but a lot of people came up to see their horses and my friend and I both rode. 

I didn't do patterns, but trotted her, worked on a collected lope, figure eights, roll backs, and stops. She was a little angel, and I realized that this is probably what I should be doing when I go up every Wednesday. Nothing very eventful happened, other than me taking a perfectly posed picture of Moonie. I think it is adorable XD I hope everyone had a good day and it isn't as hot as where I am >_<


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

How hot is it where you are? We had a major heatwave recently where it got into the 100's (REALLY hot for MA.) And that picture is adorable! Love her halter.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

It's about averaged 105 degrees about noon where I am. It's about as hot as it gets in So Cal, but it doesn't make it any more enjoyable >.> Even at the beach it is still sunny and hot enough to give me so bad of a sunburn that I couldn't go to lessons tonight! And thank you! I like her halter too, minus the fact that it gets dirty so easily!


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow.. that is hot! I burn soooo easily that I need to wear either a gross amount of sunscreen or lot's of clothes at all times...no beach for me.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Wow, I have not been on here in FOREVER. But I am back now so let's see if I can catch everyone up 

Since I stopped posting Moonie and I have had an astonishing amount of ups and downs with her. We've had PHENOMENAL shows and TERRIBLE ones. right now we're at an up and have been doing really well together. Possibly the worst part is that she's coming in to heat and being very much of a mare right now, but her riding is pretty good  We have a show this weekend and have been doing private lessons on top of the twice a week group ones. We're getting along pretty well and she's still my baby  So I'll be trying to post here more often again.


----------

